# 1/35 jupiter 2 in flight



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Here is a screen cap from my newest video featuring my customized Moebius Jupiter 2. The Video continues the "Launch Sequence Video"


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

wheres the video


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

palo said:


> wheres the video


It's coming...this is a sneak peek, a screen cap from the video.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Fantastic, as always my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Part 2 of the Launch Sequence...ENJOY:thumbsup:


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Looks great Mark!


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I think L.B. Abbott would definitely approve


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

GEH737 said:


> I think L.B. Abbott would definitely approve


LOL!!!I hope so!! On my shoe string budget, I hope these Videos are a nice tribute!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sonett said:


> Looks great Mark!


Sincere Thanks Phil...Those wall beams are removable...I am going to replace them(when I have the time), With Lighted pulsating beams...as seen in the show.


----------



## Tim Meyer (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fantastic Mark!*

As always! :thumbsup:

Tim Meyer


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm a big lost in space fan.
i love it!.


----------



## seaview62 (Nov 30, 2012)

VERY cool!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! 

Excellent! I love the inside shots! How did you do those?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Very much indeed gentlemen! The Meteor storm is the next video! I am actually using two cameras to FILM, IN BETWEEN CURRENT CROP OF BUILDS!


No computer software was used...everything you see here was done the same way that L.B. Abott and the Lydecker Brothers did...in camera, except on a smaller budget!LOL!!


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Great vid Mark, very well done and love your build. Cant wait for the next instalment.

Jim


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ooops! Try this guys!!












I must have broken the link somehow! Enjoy!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Thanks Very much indeed gentlemen! The Meteor storm is the next video!


Drools........


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

Great job that looks real.i started thinking how much i miss that tv show.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

wow !! outstanding
BERT


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks guys! More videos to come.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is a teaser clip of the Jupiter 2 Crash. It will be inter-cut with footage of a 2' Miniature flying through the same rocks at Trona...

Again, just a tease...there is still the meteor shower...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

another 'screen cap" from an upcoming Video...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Great stuff, Mark! I almost expected to see Don and Dr. Smith in the freezing tubes! I think even Irwin Allen would've liked your vid!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, great stuff indeed!

Hollywood is missing a great scifi movies director. :wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is pretty cool. Your model is just outstanding!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Captain Han Solo said:


> another 'screen cap" from an upcoming Video...


Awesome!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks very much indeed Ben!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You're not passionate about LiS, or anything, are you?


----------

